# Another Cabinet Job



## jw129943 (Apr 3, 2014)

Cabinets are my niche, and business is definitely picking up, with painted cabinets being the rage. I love it when a homeowner is redoing a lot of the finishes in their kitchen and I'm the last one to do my portion of the work - it makes for some great "after" photos. In this case, they had already added granite, a new backsplash, appliances and a new island. The cabinets were the last thing on their list (aside from painting the walls, which they were going to do themselves).

My paint of choice is Advance, primer is Coverstain. I sprayed the doors, drawers and frames with my mighty Titan 4-stage hvlp.

Jenny


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

jw129943 said:


> Cabinets are my niche, and business is definitely picking up, with painted cabinets being the rage. I love it when a homeowner is redoing a lot of the finishes in their kitchen and I'm the last one to do my portion of the work - it makes for some great "after" photos. In this case, they had already added granite, a new backsplash, appliances and a new island. The cabinets were the last thing on their list (aside from painting the walls, which they were going to do themselves). My paint of choice is Advance, primer is Coverstain. I sprayed the doors, drawers and frames with my mighty Titan 4-stage hvlp. Jenny


Awesome work


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Great work!


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Looks good!

Did you have to backbrush the primer (because of the oak griain)?

And do you do finishing on site or off site?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

The grain on oak is brutal. I used FPOE's brushing putty to cover the grain first when I did mine. That was a job I never want to repeat.


----------



## jw129943 (Apr 3, 2014)

Oak kitchens definitely aren't my favorite, but there are a lot of dated oak kitchens out there that people don't want to tear out and completely replace. I set expectations that there will still be some oak grain, but the finished product looks and feels so much better than the plain stained oak. If people bring up filling the grain, I suggest they look into replacing their doors, because I can't imagine being able to price it at a point where I would find it worthwhile, and the customer would be agreeable to it.

I finish the doors/drawers off-site, and so far it's been a good set up for me and my customers.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I've been getting oak cabinet jobs pretty frequently as well. We do a glazed finish a lot of times. This stuff works great for minimizing the grain of oak. It can be sprayed on and sands easily. 

http://fauxcenter.com/faux-effects-...finishing-medium/master-finishing-medium.html

A couple coats sprayed and sanded will very nearly hide the grain of oak. It fills it enough so that the glaze doesn't get caught up in the grain and end up highlighting it instead of obscuring it further like we're trying to do with the glaze. 

It actually can work for a total grain fill, but even with the spray ability and easy sanding doing a total fill isn't usually economically viable. It takes 3-5 coats and multiple rounds of sanding. Easy way to do grain reduction though.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Great work !
Love that your 4 stage produces those results
One prime two finish ?

Does anyone have any pricing systems for cabinet jobs?
Per door ?


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Apr 14, 2015)

Nice work. Good choice of hardware too. I've got Maple cabinets( Woodmode), old but in great structure shape. Some of the cabinets have finish wear around handles on the most used cabinet doors. I keep on flipping on painting or refinishing them. Some day I'llget inspired and do something about them.
dlm ny country


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

jw129943 said:


> Oak kitchens definitely aren't my favorite, but there are a lot of dated oak kitchens out there that people don't want to tear out and completely replace. I set expectations that there will still be some oak grain, but the finished product looks and feels so much better than the plain stained oak. If people bring up filling the grain, I suggest they look into replacing their doors, because I can't imagine being able to price it at a point where I would find it worthwhile, and the customer would be agreeable to it.
> 
> I finish the doors/drawers off-site, and so far it's been a good set up for me and my customers.



Do you do the frames by hand and then spray the doors offsite? Do you do the doors flat or hanging? Thanks


----------



## bbair (Nov 18, 2012)

Those mocha and bronZe colors are all the rage right now.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah we did a vanity in Espresso Bean a couple weeks ago. Looked sharp.


----------

